# Kenmore fridge not cooling but freezer is working perfectly.



## DangerMouse

Check the fan. It's probably not working to draw the freezer air into the fridge area.

DM


----------



## Thurman

I agree with DM as to checking the fan. Then, IF the fan is working, check the duct work which allows the fan to blow the cold freezer air into the fridge part. I had a small pack of meat get into my duct work once causing this same problem with a top freezer unit. When I took the cover over the fan off, there was this one hamburger patty in there in a zip-lock. No air moving. Remove patty, replace cover, cook patty, all is well. :whistling2: David


----------



## DangerMouse

No doubt thinking to yourself "Now how the heck did THAT get in there????" LOL

DM


----------



## donnoit

l.shemon: What was the eventual solution to your problem? Was it the fan?


----------



## tiras

donnoit said:


> l.shemon: What was the eventual solution to your problem? Was it the fan?


i found this topic because i have a similar problem with a bottom freezer kenmore fridge. freezer is ok but the fridhge part is not cooling .
i took off the freezer cover and found a small part like a sensor with 2 wires .
this sensor is sittng on the freon tube and looks like it blew up .

i took a picture of it and attached it to this posting.

Can anobody identify what this part is and if what the problem with cooling is caused by?

thanks a lot.


----------



## DangerMouse

If it's blown, take it to an appliance repair shop and get another one. Replace and see if the problem is solved.

DM


----------



## hardwareman

that would be your self defrost terminator, it is bad and it will cause the problem you described


----------



## Bolo487

I have the same problem with mine the freezer works perfect but the refrigerator doesn't I can hear the fan working but not air coming to the top. The freezer is clean no ice in the back. So I don't think is because of that. Please need help any other advice to what to look for


----------



## DangerMouse

Did you physically inspect the fan? It may just be the compressor running you hear.

DM


----------



## Jacques

You have to post model/serial #'s otherwise it's like saying "my car doesn't run-what could it be?" some refrigs use two fans, dampers, separate evaporators-yada-ya..


----------



## tiras

it was it - defrost thermostat. I replaced it and now everything is ok.
thanks for your help.


----------



## DangerMouse

tiras said:


> it was it - defrost thermostat. I replaced it and now everything is ok.
> thanks for your help.


And Thank YOU for returning and letting us know! We love happy endings here, and always like to know when we've actually done some good! LOL

DM


----------



## Fetz

I have the same problem as I am reading above, Kenmore Bottom-Mount Refrigerator, model # 31912, freezer fine, no ice build up, fan working okay, no defrost thermostat that I can find after taking off all back covers, but no air coming into frig unit? Please help. Thank you.


----------



## QuicheLo

*Kenmore Refrigerator is not Cooling*

I have a Kenmore Bottom Freezer (Model #795). The freezer is working; however the refrigerator is not cooling. I used to get an error message whenever the refrigerator stopped working. Now, my refrigerator reflects a 37 degrees; however, the refrigerator is not cooling to 37 degrees. What can I do to resolve this issue?


----------

